# Best Barebow recurve risers.



## JasonOfGilead (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm looking for the best risers available for an intermediate to expert bow. I'm looking to buy new, and want to get the riser with the most bang for my buck. I had been thinking about going with the Hoyt Matrix, but i hear it's hard to get. Spigarelli, and Best have been recommended, but what riser in particular from these companies would suit me? 

I don't live anywhere near any clubs or have any shops that would carry this sort of archery equipment so trying risers is out of the question. 

I had chosen the matrix because it looked quite swift, was sort of intermediate (as far as price goes), was from a name brand, and came with a life time warentee. I had also read something about it, and kinda had it in mind the whole time i've looked at risers. 

I'll consider everyone's opinion on this matter, as i'd wager anyone who's at least shot the bow has a better one than i. So for barebow target archery, what recurve riser do you highly recommend? and why? 

thanks 

Jason


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

samick is not a bad riser as well....... i shoot the matrix and a avalon plus.. both r good choices.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The Most popular BAREBOW target risers are as follows (My wife is a BB fita field shooter and I know most of the BB field shooters)

1) SPIGARELLI- CLUB 650-a heavy well balanced riser with internal weights

http://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00164.3.3678496896911986197?

2) Bernadini-this great Italian Maker,has several models including the Luxor used by the Holzers of Chicago-

http://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00164.3.5054138815511986197?

3) for years the sky Conquest was the top choice for american BB shooters-especially the heavier Earl Made risers-not the current light mathews versions

Skip Trafford, Ty Pelfrey and Mark Applegate-all multiple world team BB shooters all used the sky-Mark now shoots the Spigarelli

Italy has the most pure bb risers-Best, Spigarelli and Bernadini all have dedicated BB risers. The TECH risers BTW are illegal for fita Barebow


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

As I told you in the PM I sent, I have two Spigarelli 2001 VBS risers, which I prefer to the Club 650. The 2001 VBS is a little heavier when loaded and that is the reason for my preference.

The best Barebow Recurve shooter I know, Harold Rush, shoots the SKY mention by JimC and an older Hoyt Avelon Plus. He also has a Spigarelli but doesn't like it. The last time I talked to him about the Spig he indicated it probably wasn't set up properly and so wasn't shooting well for him. He thought it was a fine riser but just didn't fit him as cofigured.

Dave


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

*Barebow riser*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif
Hello,
My husband and I both shot the Spigarelli VBS 2001. We are now both shooting the Bernardini Nilo Luxor which can be purchased at http://www.altservices.biz/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00506.3.5013976641741846991. We love shooting this bow as it is a bit lighter than the VBS and also has an adjustable weighting system. The handle is probably the most notable feature of the bow. It's very different and we like the way it fits our hand. Another nice feature is the limb adjustment system which can be adjusted with just a turn (click) of a small wrench that we hang on our quivers. Hope this helps. It is highly recommended that you use the bernardini magnetic rest with this riser.
PS Our scores have greatly improved since shooting this riser.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dave T said:


> As I told you in the PM I sent, I have two Spigarelli 2001 VBS risers, which I prefer to the Club 650. The 2001 VBS is a little heavier when loaded and that is the reason for my preference.
> 
> The best Barebow Recurve shooter I know, Harold Rush, shoots the SKY mention by JimC and an older Hoyt Avelon Plus. He also has a Spigarelli but doesn't like it. The last time I talked to him about the Spig he indicated it probably wasn't set up properly and so wasn't shooting well for him. He thought it was a fine riser but just didn't fit him as cofigured.
> 
> Dave


HR smoked everyone at the National indoor-his 60+ score beat Applegate et al in the senior division. HR also won the 60+ recurve and he took second in one of the wood bow divisions

BB is huge in Europe and the Italian bows tend to be the bows of choice over there.

I have seen the Holzer's bows-they came to our state shoot (really nice people-my wife bought a cute target knit cap from the daughter) and those bows are really nice. Liz met Sante Spigarelli at the ATA a year or two ago and ordered a couple of his bows from LAS-one of my students has an explorer I gave her and I have the radical but soft shooting REVOLUTION-not expensive-lots of NEATNESS points


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

*Recurve*

Jason, Sky Bow, classic design, hand friendly grip, and smooth shooting. Set brace height at eight and seven-eights and go to town.


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

I have been shooting the Spigarelli 2001 VBS for 5 years and am very happy with its performance. It is very stable. If you like heavy risers it is one of the best. However, the Matrix works very well as a Barebow. One of the best Barebow shooters in the world (Erik Jonsson) shoots a Matrix with a weight insert in the lower part of the riser.

Here is a picture of his bows during the 2004 Field World Championships. 

http://www.fieldarcher.nl/mod.php?full=1&set_albumName=WC_07102994&id=img_0702&mod=gallery&include=view_photo.php


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

*best barebow riser*

My husband and I both currently shoot the Nilo "Luxor" as barebow shooters. This bow was primarily designed for barebow shooters. Previously we shot the Spigarelli VBS 2001. The Luxor is definately a quality bow and is much lighter. It has weights that you can configure any way you want that are built into the riser. The limb adjustment is extremely easy. It comes with a wrench that simply clicks as you adjust. The grip is made to fit seamlessly into the riser. It is a great riser and we have seen significant increases in our scores since we've been shooting this riser. I don't believe the Nilo 23 comes with the auto click limb adjustment. We also purchased the Bernardini "Aladdin" riser which is made to accomodate sighted shooters. The sight mount can adjust up or down within a slot built into the riser. The bow comes with a really neat built in adjustable magnetic rest. In addition there are markings machined right into the riser that allow you to align your string. The grip on this bow is also made to fit seamlessly into the riser. We have not had to alter the grip at all to shoot this bow. We highly recommend these bows when compared to our previous American and other Europeon bows. It only took us two weeks to receive our bows coming from Italy. You can't go wrong with Bernardini and you will have a bow to shoot in no time at all. If you need a dealer let us know. I will provide you with the info.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Not much mention of the Best of Italy risers, which is why I'm posting. In addition to the Spig 2001s I have (I believe mine are the Holzer's former bows - smiley face goes here) I am currently shooting a 23" Best Zenit. Even though this is a 68" recurve and with my draw I should be shooting a 70" minimum, this one just seems to shoot well for me.

I am seriously considering a 25" Best Moon with the double factory weights added. I was told by an internet friend who has one that they come out weighing 3 lb 14 oz in that configuration. Sadly the Best of Italy Zenit Barebow riser is not currently in production, according to Alternative Services. I don't know if that means it is discontinued or just not avaliable right now. They may be thinking the Moon will serve the same market with the weight kits installed.

As an asside, I think the Best Mercury is the most beautiful piece of modern sculpture I've ever seen. Unfortunately I can't afford the price just to look at one. (LOL)

Dave

PS: I still love my Spigarellis. Just thought the topic deserved to cover the Best of Italy line too.


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Barebow archers that tried Fiberbow were very impressed by its stability, even if it is a light riser!

Who is using it in HF has a lot of satisfaction!


----------

